# Star Wars E1 Racer Screen Problem



## benbarker (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys,
I just installed SW racer on my Windows XP sp2 pc, and when I run it, the opening movies look fine, but then the starting menu looks really messed up, here's a screenshot:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...enshotqoq.png/

My screen has a 1440x900 resolution, and the game has no widescreen support, but I dont think that's the problem

I dont know what to do, and I really want to play this game again, so any help you guys can give, thanks in advance :smile:

Ben


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your imageshack link is dead (truncated, incorrectly copy/pasted from somewhere else).


----------



## benbarker (Jun 28, 2011)

oops, sorry... yeah I pasted it from another forum, my bad...

here's the correct link:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried running the game in 95 compatibility mode or at a lower non-widescreen resolution?

Try the solution posted in this thread from 2005: stars wars episode 1 racer problems with xp SOLUTION


Katzz said:


> Download updated executable file from here ftp://ftp.lucasarts.com/patches/pc/SWEP1RCR.EXE and overwrite the original in the game folder.
> 
> If need be you can get a3dapi.dll and replace it too (but I didn't need it) ftp://ftp.lucasarts.com/patches/pc/a3dapi.dll


You could also try disabling Acceleration in Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab.


----------



## benbarker (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried compatibility mode, and all resolutions, didn't work... The fix is for another problem, but also tried it and nothing... And I cant run the game when I disable Acceleration... thanks anyway, but I think my pc just doesnt want me to play this game


----------



## sonyanda (Jul 8, 2011)

HI, i've never played the game before, is that an old game?
Once i met such problems when playing starcraft I in Windows 7, however i fixed it by myself. 
Just run the game in compatibility mode and run it from Windows Task Manager.
Read this:
how to get atomic bomberman to show colors properly in windows 7 home premium? - Fanhow.com
:wave:


----------

